# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  97 Nasca Octave Mandolin

## thirdposition

Here is my 1997 octave mandolin made by George Nasca. Has anyone ever seen anything else by this maker? I love it and would like to hear some more about the maker and if he made any other mandolin family instruments. 
Side note, I played this on one track of a Will Oldham/Bonny Prince Billy record years ago.

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Jim Garber

Catmandu2 who posts here, mentions a mandola by George at this link. Maybe he will chime in here?

Also, on Martin Stillion's site, emando.com there is a page about the maker who is seems lives not too far from me in the Hudson Valley, NY.

Is this where you got yours? see video?

----------


## Stopstop

"Side note, I played this on one track of a Will Oldham/Bonny Prince Billy record years ago."
Cool OM.  Which track did you play it on?

----------


## thirdposition

Yes, that is my octave mandolin in the YouTube video above. I purchased it from Guitar Emporium in Louisville, KY. In fact the person showing off the instrument is an amazing Louisville musician that plays banjo and electric guitar. 
The Will Oldham/Bonny Prince Billy song I play rhythm on is called Rider from a live album we made called Funtown Comedown. Here is a YouTube recording which starts out with the OM. https://youtu.be/KytTDHAUSgI or https://youtu.be/KytTDHAUSgI

----------


## urobouros

That's a great looking archtop!!

----------


## thirdposition

Yes! You are spot on. That is my OM in the video and the emando site has the same name of George Nasca from NY state. Good work. I learned he made at least one electric 4 string. Thanks.

----------


## George A

I just saw this thread.
I''m the Nasca who made the Octave mandolin you're discussing.
I build Mandolins, Guitars & ukulele's as a hobby; and over the years I've sold a small number of mandolin family instruments. For the most part, they're 'One-Offs' that I build when I get an idea or desire to play an instrument I don't currently have.

It's great to see that the Octave mandolin is being enjoyed by someone.

----------

Ben Vierra, 

Kenny

----------


## Stopstop

Its a very elegant design.  Thanks for chiming in.  I would love to see some pics of your other "one offs" just for kicks.

----------


## thirdposition

I am so happy to see your response George. The octave mandolin is currently with my local luthier Barneys Guitar Service in Louisville, Kentucky. I am getting a bone nut made to replace the plastic one. And some cracks repaired. I truly love that instrument and I hate having it out of my house and hands, (I want to be playing Christmas music on it with my kids.)I think that is one of the earliest arch top octave mandolins I have seen. What gave you the idea? I would also love to see anything else you made.

----------


## catmandu2

I enjoyed one of George's mandolas - yes Jim posted it.  It was all blonde and I miss her.  Nice work  :Smile:

----------

